# Insurance Company just dumped me



## Reaganomics (May 8, 2012)

Ive got an older home(circa 1888) that is mixed use and requires commercial insurance.
When the insurance company came through for an inspection they advised me that having a wood stove is a no no. They have cancelled the policy effective 5/21. Im pissed as I have been saving $100 per month on gas bill by burning wood this past season.
 Just bought new PE Summit Classic and love it. 
Now I have searched for carriers and could not find anyone to cover me except for one at a very high premium.
Subsequently I asked the current carrier if they would keep me on if I remove the stove and they said yes.
I have two questions:  *1)  Does anyone know of any Wood Stove friendly insurance companies?*
*                                    2)  After I reiinstate with my wood stove out of the house, what are the         chances they will let me install gas unit?*

Many thanks forums members.
Tom (Long Island)


----------



## raybonz (May 8, 2012)

Talk to the insurance carriers to see what your options are..

Ray


----------



## jeff_t (May 8, 2012)

My State Farm agent came out and took a few pictures, and wrote down the model and serial number, so he could download a pdf of the manual. He didn't bother to get the measuring tape out, because I waaay exceeded minimum clearances. Then he said that most homes that he visits with a stove smell like wood smoke, and he really liked my install. I also called before I started to see if an inspection was required, and he said no. I think a pay an extra $5, annually.


----------



## pen (May 8, 2012)

Obviously lots of homes in NY have wood stoves, so the question becomes: Did they dump you because of the mixed use and there is a problem with a wood burning appliance in a commercial application?  Or is it because the setup did not meet installation requirements?

pen


----------



## Bub381 (May 8, 2012)

This house Circa 1800 and is insured by Travelers,which is by TD bank.I sent in all paper work they sent to me signed by installer.


----------



## fox9988 (May 8, 2012)

My Farm Bureau agent just glanced at mine, from across the room, and said "Looks good".


----------



## KarlP (May 8, 2012)

I think the problem is the commercial insurance.  Call a few stove shops and ask them who they use for insurance?


----------



## f3cbboy (May 8, 2012)

I live in Ny and have a stove.  I am insured by allstate,  i dont exactly remember but i think i had to give them proof of a professional install.  they definatley are aware that i have one!!


----------



## DexterDay (May 8, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> My State Farm agent came out and took a few pictures, and wrote down the model and serial number, so he could download a pdf of the manual. He didn't bother to get the measuring tape out, because I waaay exceeded minimum clearances. Then he said that most homes that he visits with a stove smell like wood smoke, and he really liked my install. I also called before I started to see if an inspection was required, and he said no. I think a pay an extra $5, annually.


Yep. State Farm here also.

My agent looked at it in November when installed (wood stove) and didnt measure and take pics until last Wednesday. She actually asked if I would go as a consult on some of her Visits for other units. I had everything in the manuals highlighted for her and I way exceeded clearances. She thought I worked for a Hearth related company   She learned a lot that day. Maybe more than she wanted... But I was yackin and she listens... (She also sold us some more insurance / pretty sure that was the main reason for her visit! !! ) 

It cost me $40 a yr annually for the wood stove.

My pellet stoves... Thats another story. Never took a pic, wrote anything down, nada. She looked at them and said they seem to be getting popular. Its noted what models they are. They cost $0.00 annually.

Why do you have to have commercial ins? Is it the placement of the property in the town/city? Own your own business?

I would ask why its a Big deal to not have the stove? If its installed to correct clearances and proper measures were taken?  Lots of businesses have Wood stoves. 

Good luck.... Hope you get to keep your stove. Thats a very large investment. Along with the heat it provides... The savings are even better


----------



## jimbom (May 8, 2012)

Military or ex-military qualify for USAA.  Also qualified if parent was military.  USAA has been good for me with regard to wood heat.


----------



## DianeB (May 8, 2012)

Commercial use is the issue.  If you have employees or customers in the building, it is different than having homeoner and family in the  abode.  The insurance company does do not want to take on the risk of insuring for injury or loss of life to employees or customers.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (May 8, 2012)

I have Safeco.  I called my agent when we were getting our insert installed and asked what I had to do to make them happy.  My agent put me on hold for a minute and came back and said, "Nothing, you're good to go."

Don't know if they serve New York, but it's worth a try.

Good luck.

Greg


----------



## dorkweed (May 8, 2012)

Is this a "pre-existing" condition???


I'm seriously asking that.

Or did you just add the "stove"????


----------



## rdust (May 8, 2012)

Plenty of wood stove insurance companies out there. I'm with All State and all they asked for was the replacement value of the stove. The house also has a fireplace so I think they view it as the same type of risk.

As others have stated it appears to be an issue with the commercial insurance required.  The suggestion of asking a local stove who their provider is sounds like a place to start.


----------



## TIM RUTMAN (May 8, 2012)

I have Erie. Prior to having my wood stove installed I called them and was told there would be no increase in my premium. My agent came out took a picture and wrote down the stove name & model # and the name of the installer.

When you say commercial use , do you have a business in your home?


----------



## colin.p (May 9, 2012)

Probably not the reason, but you said TD bank, as in Toronto Dominion? I think that's more than likely the issue right there.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 9, 2012)

KarlP said:


> I think the problem is the commercial insurance. Call a few stove shops and ask them who they use for insurance?


 
I suspect this is the issue as well . . .


----------



## Crane Stoves (May 9, 2012)

just because you happen to live in a "mixed use" zone does NOT mean your a business (quit the contrary), the majority of property''s in a mixed use zone are indeed residential properties and at such a time that you ever wanted to start a business their... you would have to apply and go through a special permitting process and go in front of the zoning board to attempt "approval" (until that ever occurs... your in a res. property!)

as far as the insurance co. goes, it sounds to me like they made a mistake because the inspector may not be intune to full picture? i did see another thread worth reading here https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/homeowners-insurance-cancelled-because-of-wood-usage.78390/ , it might give you some insight to what another member had to endure. I do know in Mass we have a state sponsored insurance Co. called MassFairPlan which is for anyone who is being targeted by these vultures (maybe NY has a similar plan you could join?)

Sorry to hear your going through such a ridiculous battle, those with woodstoves in which their Ins. Co. fails to speak up about could never get away with no covering a loss (for all those who are shaking in their boots reading this), BUT... if your homeowners co. specifically tells you they are not covering that stove and then after the fact a loss is caused by that stove (your in jeopardy) so make sure you dont re-install after the fact unless you have new policy in place OR you have worked out the dilemma with your current policy.

best wishes...


----------



## bluedogz (May 9, 2012)

Speaking as the finance guy who has worked with a LOT of property insurance companies:
1) Ask your agent why this policy was cancelled; that his/her job.  "You have a stove" is not enough, "you have a stove in a commercial building" might be.
2)  Stop asking "what company will cover this."  Property insurance, especially in mixed-use properties, doesn't work that way.  Start shopping for an agent/broker that know what the &^%%$! they're doing.  If you looking for the "cheapest quote" on a website then you're screwing yourself in the long run, because stuff like this happens and you don't have a defense or a resource.


----------



## Reaganomics (May 9, 2012)

Doug,
Thank you for the input.
We are not a business we are landlord to a retail store and live above the store in a nice 2200 Sq Ft space. We were underinsured with NY Underwriters or the NY State Pool from 2003-2010 they cover fire only. So itswas not comprehensive by any means. I made a change to Tower Insurance to gain more coverage and it took them 8 months to get inside my living space to take a look. They obviously did not like the stove , however they will let me stay on if I commit to removing it. Im trying to find a better solution as you know parting with this stove would be like parting with a 67 Chevelle.
Ill loop you in on my progress and will look into a NY type Fair Plan!


----------



## Wade A. (May 9, 2012)

As I've mentioned before on this topic, sometimes the issue with the insurer is if the wood heater is the sole, or even the primary source of heat.  Water damage losses in homes far exceed fire losses.  If your only heat is wood, it creates a higher risk of frozen/burst pipes. At least that is what the numbers tell the underwriters, who evaluate the risk. Folks should realize that there is ALWAYS a company willing to underwrite any real or perceived risk...the only question is what the premium will be. Shop around, and you'll find one or more companies who will want your business. Also, look into the benefits of multi-lining. If your homeowner's carrier writes your auto coverage too, you'll likely be entitled to a discount. If you did have your auto and home coverage with the company who canceled you, I'd jerk the auto business back as well. See if that gets any results. It might.

Ploughboy


----------



## jensent (May 9, 2012)

Reaganomics said:


> Ive got an older home(circa 1888) that is mixed use and requires commercial insurance.
> When the insurance company came through for an inspection they advised me that having a wood stove is a no no. They have cancelled the policy effective 5/21. Im pissed as I have been saving $100 per month on gas bill by burning wood this past season.
> Just bought new PE Summit Classic and love it.
> Now I have searched for carriers and could not find anyone to cover me except for one at a very high premium.
> ...


 State Farm was easy to deal with when we installed our Lopi. They took some pictures and that was it. No increase in cost. Has a problem with insurance on some farm ground liability coverage for 93yo father-in law recently. No one wanted to write policy because of abandon buildings on the property. Country Companys offered coverage at a very reasonable cost in this case. Commercial coverage may be the problem. Dont know. Shop around until you find someone willing to work with you at a cost you think is fair.
Good Luck
Tom


----------



## Wood Duck (May 10, 2012)

I have Allstate Homeowner's Insurance and when the stove went in I called, they asked a few simple questions, and there was no increase in my premium. No commercial use here.


----------



## MishMouse (May 10, 2012)

Does your stove also heat the retail shop or just the space above the store?
Did the inspector give you a reason why the stove was a no no?
Did you show the inspector the information on the stove along with who installed it showing it meets all requirements?
Did you have a state inspector look at it for fire safty to insure that it was properly installed?


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 10, 2012)

jimbom said:


> Military or ex-military qualify for USAA. Also qualified if parent was military. USAA has been good for me with regard to wood heat.


I second the motion for USAA if you are eligible.  They are GREAT!.  I've been with them for 46 years.


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 10, 2012)

USAA didn't ask question 1 when I told them I had a woodstove at my cabin...basically, "That's nice".


----------



## Reaganomics (May 11, 2012)

Spare you all the boring details at this point. Most of the insurers that have been mentioned only do Residential and USAA in one of those. USAA is for military or family but strict on who they let it. This property is commericial in every sense at per insurers.
As this point I have to remove stove to stay with current carrier until I can find a new insurer. I have until Oct to figure this out.


----------



## pen (May 11, 2012)

ok then, sounds like we can't go much further for you.

good luck


----------

